# PHOENIX Retriever Club Trial



## L Baker (Dec 25, 2012)

Amateur Callbacks to 2nd series:

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,16,17,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,27,28,29,31,33,34,35,37,38,3
40,41,42,43,45,46,48,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65,66,67,70,71,72,74


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Callbacks to the 4th series of the Qual: 2,5,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,25,27,28


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Lynn 
Any news on Qual placements.
Lorraine


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Qual results

First. Grant / Ed / Eric
Second. Gracie / Ann / gonia
Third. Smokey / East
Fourth. Zach / Kiehn / Remein
RJ. Flash / Borsberry
Jams 12, 22, 5, 15, 19, 17, 28, 2


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

*Phoenix RC Trial - Qual*

Thanks Speedy for the placement news. 

Congrats to all who finished and placed. This was a large field of 29 dogs for a Qual; great dog work and handling!

Lorraine


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

How's the Open doing?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to third series Open -
5–6- 9-12–14 – 15–18 – 20–22–32-35-37-38– 53–62-63-73-74-82-87
(20 dogs)


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## L Baker (Dec 25, 2012)

9 dogs left to run the water blind Sunday morning in the Amateur


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd
1,2,3,5,6,7,9,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,23,26,27- 20 dogs back


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to fourth series Open - 11 dogs

5, 6, 9, 14, 20, 22, 32, 37, 38, 74, 82


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Partial results Open -
1st Skatch/Calvert (new FC)
2nd Hannah/Remien
3rd ? Gonia
4th ? Gonia
RJ Odin/Fangsrud


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Derby results
1st dog 27 Breeze/Henninger
2nd dog 12 Penny/ Kiernan
3rd dog 13 Bullet/ Koeth
4th dog 7 Hunter/ Kiernan
RJ -9 Slick/Jackson
Jams 5-11-21


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Good going Tuffy on the Open 3rd  and finishing the AM


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Partial results Open -
> 1st Skatch/Calvert (new FC)
> 2nd Hannah/Remien
> 3rd ? Gonia
> ...


Way to go Skatch and Larry!


----------

